# HSUS Downgraded.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/hsus-downgraded-by-charitywatch/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I do not give to charity organizations or churches anymore simply because I do not know who to trust. When I want to do charity work, I do it personally, face to face or anonymously.

Charity organizations might be ahead of the game if they policed themselves and ratted out the bad players.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I do not give to charity organizations or churches anymore simply because I do not know who to trust. When I want to do charity work, I do it personally, face to face or anonymously.
> 
> Charity organizations might be ahead of the game if they policed themselves and ratted out the bad players.
> 
> Ralph


A lot of charities are just setup to make the CEO rich,some make millions per yr,pisses me off.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Fairly certain HSUS had received the HayTalk downgrade quite a while back.

Shelia


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a good example of things gone wrong with religious and charity organizations:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-televangelist-jesse-duplantis-private-jet-20180529-story.html

And politics:

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/embattled-missouri-gov-eric-greitens-resigns-resolution-reached-in-st/article_b3674fa9-5972-529e-b0a2-4c6ca010dc42.html

Ralph

"Money, power and sex -- Money = Power; Money and Power = Sex." Bill Clinton (just joking, maybe)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Basically wolves in sheeps clothing. If you have questions about a religious individual, just look for the fruit that they bare. Lots of very good religious organizations out there.....most TV ministers do not fall into the good category, but organizations such as Annie Armstrong and Lottie Moon are excellent. Good and bad in anything that mankind touches. There are many good charitable religious organizations out there, if that is what you want to contribute to....

Regards, Mike


----------

